# Donnie's new band....



## Shannon (Jul 24, 2005)

My ex-band/Donnie's new band, Charlie Drown graces the cover of the August edition of Exotic Underground. An in depth interview and centerfold spread make this a must read. Get your hands on one before they are gone!


----------



## Drew (Jul 24, 2005)

You know, she IS kinda cute, in that fucked-up gothic way. Donnie, congrats on a killer gig.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Donnie (Jul 24, 2005)

Sweet. 

Drew, I was nervous as hell to meet her. But once I did, I found out that she's one of the coolest people I have ever met. Along with everyone else I met out in Tacoma.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 24, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Shannon (Jul 24, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Drew, I was nervous as hell to meet her. But once I did, I found out that she's one of the coolest people I have ever met. Along with everyone else I met out in Tacoma.



Indeed....you'll be my neighbor soon enough! Woohoo! A new drinking buddy!


----------



## Drew (Jul 24, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Along with everyone else I met out in Tacoma.



I've been told that about the entire pacific northwest. Swear to god I'll road trip it out to catch both of you guys live some time, I'll probably fall in love with the area and move there, too.


----------



## Donnie (Jul 24, 2005)

Well... Shannon's kind of an asshole.  Just kiding. 
Actually, I'm really the ass. I soiled his fridge with the remainder of a 12 pack of Coors Light.




And at the rate Shannon's band is going... they'll probably be out on your side of the country soon enough. And hopefuly Charlie Drown will too. 

Shannon, yes you'll have to show me all the good watering holes.


----------



## Ancestor (Jul 24, 2005)

Pretty Machine Gun is a good tune. Congrats on the new gig, Donnie, and congratulations on the new drinking buddy, Shannon.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 24, 2005)

awesome!

just one thing, any chance of an upload/scan for those of us who don't get underground?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 24, 2005)

never could get past that band name lol. But she's hot ;p
Good luck \m/


----------



## Shannon (Jul 24, 2005)

Papa Shank said:


> awesome!
> 
> just one thing, any chance of an upload/scan for those of us who don't get underground?



I'll try to snag one soon & upload it.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jul 24, 2005)

awesome!!


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 24, 2005)

She is very Hot indeed.

Chicks with red hair and tatoos RULE.


----------



## Leon (Jul 24, 2005)

Drew said:


> You know, she IS kinda cute, in that fucked-up gothic way. Donnie, congrats on a killer gig.


she's kinda *hot* in *every* way! 

getting into a new band is definitely nice. getting into an up-and-coming successful band... you lucky bastard


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 24, 2005)

jtm45 said:


> Chicks with red hair and tatoos RULE.



My singer's got black hair with a couple red/pink (depending on her mood while dying) streaks, and has *a* tattoo (and plans for more once she's out of her parents house, she's having enough trouble hiding the one she has now lol).

But of course, she's still got nothing on Charlie Drown


----------



## Christopher (Jul 24, 2005)

More pics, please.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is a scan of the Charlie Drown article.
And here is my favorite part:


> As for the guitar duties, lineup changes have abounded. Seattle guitar hero Shannon Sharp currently holds the position. However, he will soon be concentrating solely on his full-time band, the amazing End Theory. Fans need not dispair, though, as the Charlie Drown juggernaut will not skip a beat. Rumor has it that the band is soon to import a mystery axeman from the plains of the great Midwest. Not much is known about this person other than his reputation precedes him as one of the most talented virtuosos to have ever set finger on a fret board.


Sweet! I'm a virtuoso! 
 
5 days until I'm out of here and out there!


----------



## Leon (Aug 3, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Here is a scan of the Charlie Drown article.
> And here is my favorite part:
> 
> Sweet! I'm a virtuoso!
> ...


you're an enigma


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 3, 2005)

Damn, talk about some killer press, you bastard  

God! I'm frickin' jealous...


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 3, 2005)

Cool article. The writer covers everyone in the band.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 3, 2005)

> Seattle guitar hero Shannon Sharp currently holds the position. However, he will soon be concentrating solely on his full-time band, the amazing End Theory.



Sweet, I'm a guitar hero!  Wait, I think Jeff Loomis of Nevermore currently holds the title for Seattle Guitar Hero.  
Man, that actually feels good. I dont know if I'm a "guitar hero," but it's nice to know someone appreciates what I do.  




> Fans need not dispair, though, as the Charlie Drown juggernaut will not skip a beat. Rumor has it that the band is soon to import a mystery axeman from the plains of the great Midwest. Not much is known about this person other than his reputation precedes him as one of the most talented virtuosos to have ever set finger on a fret board.



Ohhh man. They didn't just go there, did they? Yeah....they did. Donnie, man you have a lot to live up to now. Ya better bust out those old Paul Gilbert videos.


----------



## Christopher (Aug 3, 2005)

Any chace you guys could share a bill somewhere? I might have to roadtrip for that one!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 3, 2005)

Christopher said:


> Any chace you guys could share a bill somewhere? I might have to roadtrip for that one!



Oh yes. We will definately share a few bills together.


----------



## Donnie (Aug 3, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Ohhh man. They didn't just go there, did they? Yeah....they did. Donnie, man you have a lot to live up to now. Ya better bust out those old Paul Gilbert videos.


Yeah, tell me about it.  Since I saw that I've stepped up the practing quite a bit.  
Guess I'll be giving Shannon a run for his money for the "Seattle Guitar Hero" deal. 

I'd also like to know how in the hell my reputation precedes me as one of the most talented virtuosos to have ever set finger on a fret board?


----------



## Shannon (Aug 3, 2005)

Donnie said:


> Yeah, tell me about it.  Since I saw that I've stepped up the practing quite a bit.
> Guess I'll be giving Shannon a run for his money for the "Seattle Guitar Hero" deal.



Practice up, bitch. I'm bonafide now...it's in print! 



> I'd also like to know how in the hell my reputation precedes me as one of the most talented virtuosos to have ever set finger on a fret board?



That was Rich Rudy hyping you up (the writer of the article / SMO acting president).


----------

